# Video from 8/3



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Polar21, myself and a few others set out to do a couple of dives and get some AJ.. Unfortunately Polar had a run of bad luck and lost his Biller and his Go Pro due to some vicious currents. We hit a couple of big public wrecks, but the AJ were scarce.. Managed a few keepers, but no monsters. Enjoy!

https://vimeo.com/47055614


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Try this link 

https://vimeo.com/47055614


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice video. I bet you pee'd your wetsuit at the 8:30 mark...


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

polar21 said:


> Nice video. I bet you pee'd your wetsuit at the 8:30 mark...


Maybe just a little. When I first saw the outline headed in my direction, I just knew it was a shark coming to eat me!! You can imagine the joy that overcame me when I realized it was flipper.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Man you made shootin those AJs look easy. I like the one that twitched right into your hands after the shot. Nice video.


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

nice video bro


----------



## KillerD (Jul 13, 2008)

After watching the last part i think i would have soiled my suit then been a little upset with flipper. Nicd shooting though...one way to keep from going to the rodeo.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the video, can't wait to get another AJ!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Dang buckeye! Nice dead eye stone shots! Great video.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

I only have a few spear dive under my belt,,?? trying to improve my ID skills @ the 5 min mark is that a AJ? also what were the 2 previous fish...? THanks


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ajs and black snapper are what he was shooting.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Aj at 5min. and the previous were mangrove/black snapper.


----------

